# dock and icon question



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Like on this setup how do they get the icons on the dock. When I try it the icons get small, or can somebody help do all this .


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think it has something to do with the grid size I'm not sure though


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

What grid size do you think I should get to. I have it at 10×10


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Try 4x4 and make sure your auto stretch is uncheck remember I'm not sure about this


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Let me know if it work Coz ill prolly change mine too


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

K where's the auto stretch option lol


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Also what launcher are you using.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Adw launcher


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Well it didn't work for launcher pro plus.

On adw I don't know how to change the dock.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Lemme know if you figure it out Coz I like how clean that screen look!


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Do you know how to change the dock on adw


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got the paid version its on the theme preference


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't get the icons to stay the normal size they keep getting smaller.

I think to get the dock and all the stuff you need to know about theming which I don't know


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Try go launcher the free version can't hurt. I'm at work right now its hard for me to do anything


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

I was thinking that it might be the miui launcher that comes with miui rom.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

You know the free version LP and go launcher the icons doesn't shrink when you put it in the dock bar right? But you can't enlarge the icons either


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

I have lpp and here is a example of the normal size icons


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

And this is when I put icons on the dock . As you could see they get smaller, or is there another way to put icons on the dock.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Do you mind sending me a copy of your dock bar and wallpaper I think o figured it out


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

By email or just post them here.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Here they are


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nevermind I check that homescreen again it didn't even come close. But I did figure out how to keep it from shrinking so much though


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Can you post a picture? Doesn't this involve all that framework stuff to get the icons on the dock bar.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol I just made your dock bar and wallpaper into a one wallpaper


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice how did u do it? And on what launcher.
Oh lol I didn't see that . Can you send me the wallpaper. What did you use Photoshop?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I use wallpaper maker from the market you can combine pics into one


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Adw launcher ex


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok got it thanks for the help. I had to use wallpaper maker app you told about and make my grid size 10×9


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

And it looks like thisq


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I think the original photo posted is a MUIU rom. Why not Google Muiu Rom Thunderbolt and see what is available? Hope that helps!


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

The bad thing is that the thunderbolt is not supported by miui rom yet.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"RichSimplicity said:


> And it looks like thisq


Man that looks good!


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

RichSimplicity said:


> The bad thing is that the thunderbolt is not supported by miui rom yet.


Check out this thread for anyone interested-

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...-progress-Got-phone-working-partially)8-20-11


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I've seen that now I just have to wait till everything works, but for now I'm going to use this.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

This is my final setup I got.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's mine until I'm bored with it.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

That's nice. Same here I could never stay with the same setup


----------

